# Mozart - Ballet Music from the opera Idonomeo, KV 367



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this suite?


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

One thing I would say is that Hogwood had an exceptional recording of this suite, but it's quite a shame that he didn't record the whole opera. I love his performance of _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ and _La clemenza di Tito_.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted: Good, not that special, have in in a Philips box from way back .


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I derived little enjoyment - not so good, not so bad.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The part two *Largo-Allegretto-Piu allegro* under Zinman is 5 minutes of joy and fury. The rest is a bit more episodic but it's all Mozart so it's delectable.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's a good suite. I like Classical era dance music and I believe that it's underrated by ballet companies. A 7.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.

_Idomeneo_ as a whole is one my favorite Mozart operas and I greatly admire it. It's aria _Se il padre perdei_ ("If I have lost my father"), that has a theme that the composer used again in the second movement of his symphony No. 40, is one of the most beautiful, lyrical and touching he ever composed in my humble opinion. The opera I rate as a 8.5 out of 10 in terms of my personal taste.





Mozart's aria _Se il padre perdei_, here sung by Lucia Popp.


----------

